# Help for HDMI connections



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

So I heard somewhere that connectivity issues with HDMI had been resolved many moons ago, so I let my cousin go ahead and buy some equipment that isn't talking to each other:

LCD TV: Samsung LN-T4671F
receiver: Marantz SR5002
Sources: sony PS3, time Warner / Scientific Atlanta Cable Box...
cbale length 6ft each

We don't wnat to do direct connections because he'll want to hea TrueHD and THXHD eventually...

The PS3 connects to the TV fine direct, but not through the rcvr...
The Cable box we can get to connect through the rcvr, but when doing so the cable box doens't appear ot put out any audio over the 'HDMI, even after setting the audio output to hdmi...
the cable box when connected directly to the tv over hdmi works for a while, but when connecting its spdif to the rcvr, somehow drops to 480p output... os right now we have ot connect the cable ot the tv using component... ugh...

I'm in process of going back and forther between equipment manufacturers, and each is kind of saying "yes, it's designed to do combination connections with hdcp, nad yes it works, and yes it's been tested fully, and no, we havne't had any complaints, but it's not our recommended connection...."

Any thoughts/sugestions/ridicule?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you'll need some help from owners of this specific cable box, as it sounds like that's certainly where the problem.

That being said, if you're getting HD resolution over your components and 5.1 over your spdif connection, you're likely getting as good a picture as you would with HDMI (though with more cables and setup headaches, I know).

Try searching the shack with the specific model number of your cable box, and contact other owners via PM to see if they can shine some light.

Good luck.


----------

